# App switching Stock ICS



## Sawgwa (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there app switching on the Bionic?

On my Galaxy Nexus I do this by pressing the two rectangles to the right of the home button. On the Bionic there there are the search, home, back and menu buttons.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I assume you are referring to multi-tasking? In that case, you hold the home button until the expose pops up.


----------



## Sawgwa (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know you didn't ask for this, but you can also get to voice search by holding down the magnifying glass ("search" button)


----------

